# Race Face im Kurbeltest? Tune vs. RF..



## CasiSto (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich fahre z.Z. Tune Big Foot Kurbeln und frage mich, ob ich diese aus Steifigkeitsgründen in eine Race Face Deus oder Next LP austauschen soll.

Ich habe bisher keine Information über das Steifigkeits-/Kraftübertragungsverhalten von Kurbeln im Internet gefunden.

Zu welchen Kurbeln sollte man als "Schwertreter" (65kg) raten?
Tune? Deus? Next LP?

Welche Kurbel überträgt die Kraft am besten? Welche verwindet sich am wenigsten?

Bitte um Aufklärung. Vielen Dank.

Sportliche Grüße

CasiSto


----------



## krankedbiker (16. Juni 2004)

Kauf dir aber nur die neuen 04er Kurbel, die alten brechen wie Streichhölzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CasiSto (17. Juni 2004)

krankedbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Kauf dir aber nur die neuen 04er Kurbel, die alten brechen wie Streichhölzer



Es gibt viele 04er Kurbeln, welche brechen denn nun wie Streichhölzer?
Tune? Race Face Deus? Race Face Next LP?

CasiSto


----------



## Phil Claus (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo CasiSto,

wir können Dir dank Ihrer erhöhten Steifigkeitswerte, geringeren Gewichtes, besserem Preis und perfekter Verarbeitung den RACE FACE DEUS X-Type Kurbelkit empfehlen.

Für nähere Informationen über die DEUS X-TYPE Kurbeln click here.

Sämtliche Tester und User sind begeistert von der Kurbel und bezeichnen Sie als die beste XC Kurbel, die Sie je fuhren.

Viel Spass damit


----------



## krankedbiker (17. Juni 2004)

> Es gibt viele 04er Kurbeln, welche brechen denn nun wie Streichhölzer?
> Tune? Race Face Deus? Race Face Next LP?



die alten Race Face Kurbel. sind oft gebrochen oder das Gebweinde ist rausgerissen.
Hab von vielen Fällen gehört und war selebr auch mehrmals Zeuge.

Die neuen haben immerhin schonmal ein Stahlgewindeeinsatz


Ich denke die Deus und Diabolus sind je nach Einsatzbereich die Besten Kurbeln aufem Markt. Leider aber verdammt teuer. Ich selber fahre Shimano XT, die sind billig und funzen einigermaßen. Bei Shimano gibt es aber häufig das Problem das die Kurben eiern und knacken.


----------



## Phil Claus (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo KrankedBiker,

ich kann Dir nur zustimmen, die RACE FACE DEUS und DIABOLUS X-TYPE Kurbelkits sind die Besten auf dem Markt und mit Sicherheit Ihren Preis wert.
Vergllichen mit dem traditionellen ISIS System wurde alle Funktionen verbessert, und daß zu einem günstigeren Preis (bitte vergesse nicht, daß das Innenlager im Preis enthalten ist).


----------



## Deer_KB1 (17. Juni 2004)

HAllo,
ich bin bis vor kurzem noch die BigFoot gefahren mit Tune Stahl Innenlager und fahre nun die RF Deus. Leider erst seit 2 Wochen und kann noch nicht so viel dazu sagen aber bis jetzt konnte ich keinen Unterschied in de Steifigkeit feststellen. Natürlich wird einer da sein aber für mich ist das nicht störend. Die Verarbeitung der Deus ist sehr gut und die Anleitung auch aber die Kurbelschraube scheint mir aus Alu zu sein. Jedenfalls sieht man schon recht deutliche spuren vom Anziehen der Kurbel. Was recht schnell recht schwer ging. Häufig will ich dass mit diesen Kurbelschrauben nicht machen. Gibt es die eigentlich einzeln als Ersatzteil nachzukaufen?
Ich würde sagen kauf  dir die die du schöner findest. Die Steifigkeit reicht immer.
Nur bei den Next LP hätte ich angst, dass die Verbindung zwischen Carbon und Alu auf Dauer knacken könnte. Ach ja schalten tun die RF Blätter sehr gut.
MfG Peter


----------



## CasiSto (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Hilfe, jedoch vermisse ich immer noch einen Tip/Hinweis auf einen unabhängigen/objektiven Kurbeltest. In Zeitschriften konnte ich noch keinen finden und im Internet ebenfalls noch nicht. Mich interessiert insbesondere der Vergleich zwischen der BigFoot und der Deus X-Type.

Schließlich kosten die Deus ja auch ein paar Euro und der Umstieg von Tune BigFoot auf Tune Deus sollte wohl überlegt sein. 

Im Test würde mich insbesondere die Verwindungssteifigkeit interessieren. 

Habt Ihr weitere Ratschläge? oder sogar Links zu Vergleichstests? Dann her damit.

Im voraus besten Dank.

Grüße

CasiSto


----------



## vollkornjudäas (19. Juni 2004)

CasiSto schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Hilfe, jedoch vermisse ich immer noch einen Tip/Hinweis auf einen unabhängigen/objektiven Kurbeltest. In Zeitschriften konnte ich noch keinen finden und im Internet ebenfalls noch nicht. Mich interessiert insbesondere der Vergleich zwischen der BigFoot und der Deus X-Type.
> 
> ...


 hab auch keinen oh-so-objektiven mag-test zu den beiden kurbeln. aber konstruktionsbedingt sind die tunes eben viel leichter und die RFs viel steifer, fertsch.


----------



## Bateman (19. Juni 2004)

sag mal, Du hast 65 kilo und machst DIr im Ernst Sorgen über Kurbelsteifigkeiten ???

sonst gehts noch ???

ich habe ca 120 kilo und fahre schon seit längerem Race Face Kurbeln, und hatte noch keine Probleme damit...

und ich habe ebenfalls die neunen Deus verbaut, seit etwa 5 Wochen, und bis auf ein leichtes schleifen am Umwerfer wenn ich 44:11 fahre, was aber eine leichte Fehlstellung des Umwerfers ist, gibts absolut nix zu meckern...

ich kann auch keine "Unsteifigkeit" feststellen...

übrigens fahre ich uA einen Satz RF Kurbeln auf meinem Singlespeeder, und was da bergauf los is muss ich wohl nicht sagen...alles ohne zu murren...

Bateman


----------



## CasiSto (19. Juni 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> sag mal, Du hast 65 kilo und machst DIr im Ernst Sorgen über Kurbelsteifigkeiten ???
> 
> sonst gehts noch ???
> 
> ...




Hallo Bateman,

ich mache mir im Ernst Sorgen um die Verwindungssteifigkeit, obwohl die Masse bei mir "nur" 65kg beträgt. Maßgeblich ist der Druck, den Du auf die Antriebseinheit bringst. So kann ein Leichtgewichtler mehr Belastung auf Kurbel & Co bringen als ein Schwergewichtler. Das Gewicht sagt somit eigentlich nichts über das Tretverhalten aus.
Dir richtige Einheit wäre Newton oder Watt gewesen, um zu verdeutlichen, dass Steifigkeit bei meinem Tretverhalten gefordert ist.

Ich danke Dir trotzdem für Deine Hilfe und komme immer mehr zu dem Entschluss, dass die Deus X-Type der richtige Kurbeltyp für mich ist.

Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Kohle.. 

Danke.

CasiSto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bateman (19. Juni 2004)

CasiSto schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bateman,
> 
> ich mache mir im Ernst Sorgen um die Verwindungssteifigkeit, obwohl die Masse bei mir "nur" 65kg beträgt. Maßgeblich ist der Druck, den Du auf die Antriebseinheit bringst. So kann ein Leichtgewichtler mehr Belastung auf Kurbel & Co bringen als ein Schwergewichtler. Das Gewicht sagt somit eigentlich nichts über das Tretverhalten aus.
> Dir richtige Einheit wäre Newton oder Watt gewesen, um zu verdeutlichen, dass Steifigkeit bei meinem Tretverhalten gefordert ist.
> ...



Naja, also wenn DU Mario Cipollini oder Alessandro Petacchi heisst dann vielleicht, und mir is schon klar dass wenn ein Leichtgewicht ne Zeit lang viele hundert Watt treten kann schlimmer für die Kurbel is als wenn ein 120 kilo Mann damit gemütlich mit 18 km/h auf der Strasse rumeiert, aber sei versichert dass auch ich einige hundert Watt treten kann und es dann schon ein Unterschied is ob ein 120 kilo mann antritt oder ein 65 kilo Mann...oder wenn erst der eine und dann der andere von nem Bordstein hüpft...

Bateman


----------



## XC_Freund (21. Juni 2004)

Ich benutze seit kurzem die Deus X, ich wiege 64kg. Die Schaltperformance der neuen RF-Kettenblätter ist wirklich super. Bei meinem Rahmen schleift der Umwerfer leider auch unter Last etwas auf der höchsten Übersetzung. Gegenüber meiner alten Next LP-AC38 Kombination jedoch deutlich weniger.
Ich bin überzeugt, das dieses restliche Verwinden eher am Rahmen als an der Kurbel liegt.
Für Tests in Mags ist die Deus wohl erst zu kurz auf dem Markt.
Das Schleifen am Umwerfer war mit dem AC 38 jedoch auf den 3 höchsten Übersetzungen zu produzieren, ein UN 72 war aber auch kaum besser. Die Next LP habe ich leider an diesem recht weichen Rahmen nie mit dem Taperlock kombinert. Jetzt verwende ich die Next LP allerdings mit Taperlock an meinem alten Stahlbike, an dem schleift sogar diese Kombination nicht!


----------



## Fettkloß (22. Juni 2004)

hi - ich bin auch auf der suche nach einem neuen kurbelsatz -- alles nur kein shimaNo . 
die race face next lp gefällt mir sehr gut - ich finde sie auch noch schöner als die neue deus . 
ich wiege so ca. 80 - 85 kg - wer kann mir sagen ob die was für mich sind ? auch mit den kleinen carboneiern - gibts oder gabs da mal
probleme , das die z.b. rausgefallen sind oder so ?

werde mir die deuus aber auch noch mal genau anschauen .

warum ist die next lp eigentlich teurer als die deus ? deus ist doch das topmodell - oder ?


----------



## Phil Claus (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo Fettkloß,

die komplette RACE FACE X-Type Serie  ist die neue Top Kurbelkit Serie, die sich nicht in Qualität, sondern nur im Einsatzbereich unterscheidet, DEUS für XC, ATLAS für All-Mountain und DIABOLUS für Freeride/DH/Dirt/Street. Unsere Priorität bei der Entwicklung der X-Type Cranks war klar - steifer, präziser, besser, günstiger. Alle diese Ziele wurden realisiert, daraus ergibt sich der günstigere Preis im Vergleich zu bspw. einer Next LP mit einem Race Face Signature Innenlager.

Sämtliche Race Face Kurbeln unterliegen *keiner* Gewichtsbeschränkung. 

Das von Dir erwähnte Problem mit dem Carbonfurnier (Anm. das von aussen ersichtliche Carbon ist nur ein aufgeklebtes Furnier für "optical reasons", der Carbonkern der Kurbel ist an der Aussenhülle nicht ersichtlich) entstand nur, wenn die Kurbel zu oft mit einem Dampfstrahler an diser Stelle gereinigt wurde. Jedoch kannst Du dieses Furnier als Ersatzteil über Deinen Race Face Händler beziehen.


----------



## Rune Roxx (23. Juni 2004)

Im Leichtbauforum läuft aktuell auch ein Kurbel-Thread. klick


----------



## Fettkloß (26. Juni 2004)

@ phil claus

danke für die antwort - es wird auf jeden fall eine rf kurbel - mal sehn welche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaKaJu (18. Oktober 2004)

Hi.leutz!
Ich fahre eine RF Atlas und bin total begeistert! Die is so was von steif und robust!!! Das mir da glatt die Worte fehlen   
Ich habe jetzt schon 4 mal mit dem großen Blatt auf Fels aufgesetzt und nix is passiert!    
Also meine alte XT hätte schon längst die Grätsche gemacht  !
Wenn man da mal rechnet 4x XT is die RF doch glatt ein SChnäpchen, oder     

Gruss

MaKaJu

Kaufen, Kaufen, Kaufen, Kaufen... und selbst begeisterd sein


----------



## dertutnix (18. Oktober 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> und bis auf ein leichtes schleifen am Umwerfer wenn ich 44:11 fahre, was aber eine leichte Fehlstellung des Umwerfers ist



bateman, was muss ich lesen? UMWERFER???? was'n das? schäm dich! 

d.t.n.

btw: lösung weisst du ja hoffentlich selber ...


----------



## Bateman (18. Oktober 2004)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> bateman, was muss ich lesen? UMWERFER???? was'n das? schäm dich!
> 
> d.t.n.
> 
> btw: lösung weisst du ja hoffentlich selber ...



mensch Florian, das Rad is schon wieder demontiert und die Kurbel verkauft...

und hast völlig recht, son Umwerfer is einfach überflüssig...  

Bateman


----------



## dertutnix (19. Oktober 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> und hast völlig recht, son Umwerfer is einfach überflüssig...
> 
> Bateman


----------

